# Beretta PX 4 9mm Explodes in Flames!



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Airbushed Beretta PX 4 Compact 9mm-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done, very unique!

Now you gotta get a photo of it firing some flashy ammo on a dimly-lit indoor range...


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Color me envious. That's verrah verrah sweet!


----------

